# Dynamat under rear deck/3rd brake light



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You don't need dynamat. Dynamat or any Peel n stick deadener is designed to deaden small vibrations in metal, not stop two parts from rattling against each other. You need to put some closed cell foam between the parts that are rattling. 

Even so, dynamat is overpriced for a vibration Deadener. Talk to Don at www.sounddeadenershowdown.com about his CCF and his CLD tiles for your purpose. Get the job done right. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## PaulRoncelli (Nov 17, 2013)

Way back I had a old 91 Cadillac Deville and the trunk was massive and for really cheap I was able to get some foam like Xtreme was saying and also for the smaller vibrations I just used aluminum roofing I got from home depot and it worked really well


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes yes I know 
Issue I had was earlier in the year I emailed them and I never got anything back, so I gave up.
I just read a couple of threads and revisited the site, looks like there were some personal issues, so I am going to re-engage.
His diagrams are helping. I will reach out because I want to do doors and trunk, without going to far. The tiles seem less involved than shaping dynamat to everything.
Nick

BTW - have any idea how many tiles for all 4 doors, and entire trunk I would need? A ballpark? I'm thinking 10 per door, I could be way off.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I always pulled out all the trunk liner carpet and sprayed a few cans of rubberized undercoating then put the carpet back in. Did wonders. Haven't done it on this vehicle yet. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

inssane said:


> Yes yes I know
> Issue I had was earlier in the year I emailed them and I never got anything back, so I gave up.
> I just read a couple of threads and revisited the site, looks like there were some personal issues, so I am going to re-engage.
> His diagrams are helping. I will reach out because I want to do doors and trunk, without going to far. The tiles seem less involved than shaping dynamat to everything.
> ...


Let me know if you can't get a hold of him and I'll let him know. I talk to him fairly often. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

If you do want to go the Dynamat way like I did here is a link to mine http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/12322-no-splicing-amplifier-subwoofer-tutorial-3.html should be page 3 half way down with photo's.

It solved all the issues I was having of the deck cover making noise.


----------

